

Advice, like youth, probably just wasted on the young - capdiz
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/chi-schmich-sunscreen-column,0,4054576.column

======
toadi
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI>

~~~
capdiz
I always thought buzz luhrmann wrote the song first. Just to learn it was an
article in the Chicago tribune.

